# All-new jaguar xf



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾All-new Jaguar XF to be revealed on 24 March 2015 at 19.00 GMT
◾Dramatic high-wire journey to be streamed online at: jaguar.co.uk/newxf
◾New XF to offer unrivalled levels of refinement, luxury, comfort and technology
◾Segment-leading CO2 and efficiency figures delivering over 70mpg
◾Full technical and pricing details to be announced at New York Auto Show on 01 April








(London, 18 March 2015): The all new Jaguar XF will make an extraordinary journey in London on 24 March, one week ahead of its public motor show debut in New York.

Jaguar has teamed up with expert British stuntman Jim Dowdell, veteran of dramatic action stunts in movies including Bond, Bourne and Indiana Jones, to perform a world first high-wire water crossing in the all-new Jaguar XF.

The dramatic drive, across two 34mm-diameter wires suspended high above water, will highlight the lightweight and agile credentials of the new XF and will be streamed globally on jaguar.co.uk/newxf at 19:00 GMT on 24 March.

XF was first launched in 2007 and is Jaguar's biggest selling and most awarded car in its current product range. The next generation XF is completely new from the ground up and will be the second Jaguar model to use the brand's advanced aluminium-intensive architecture. The all-new XF will set new business segment benchmarks for weight and efficiency, resulting in class leading fuel economy figures of over 70mpg.








Ian Callum, Director of Design, Jaguar, said: "I believe the all-new XF will be the best looking car in its class. Elegant, handsome and with proportions that imbue a great sense of integrity - the all-new XF will be true to the strong tradition of sporting Jaguar saloons while being completely of its time."

The sophisticated all-new XF will offer exceptional levels of technology, refinement, luxury and comfort.

Watch the dramatic footage of the high-wire reveal here: jaguar.co.uk/newxf

Images, film and press releases will be available to download from media.jaguar.com

The all-new XF will make its global motor show debut in New York on 01 April when the full range and technical details underlining its class-leading credentials will be released, in addition to further images and film content


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rumoured to be a careful evolution of the current cars shape - current model still looks fresh so no need for dramatic change

Hope interior quality improves - perhaps the area where it is beginning to lag behind


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

This sounds interesting and a very good unveiling of a beautiful car.

Whoever gets to drive these cars onto the podiums at cars shows etc is one lucky person!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> This sounds interesting and a very good unveiling of a beautiful car.
> 
> Whoever gets to drive these cars onto the podiums at cars shows etc is one lucky person!


Believe me, they are not - its incredibly stressful

I work with drivers who do this kind of stuff and timing / accuracy is to the mm and sec

The UK launch of the Toyota Aygo last year saw 10 cars driven at speed around a warehouse in Manchester - spotlights / strobe everywhere so visibility was very poor

Show lasted 5 mins and the director insisted it was 5 min, 4 min 59 secs / 5 min 1 sec - simply not good enough

There is an art in making the incredibly difficult look very easy and natural


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a fan if the xf, has to be a v6 or above though.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm a fan if the xf, has to be a v6 or above though.


I agree - every time I see an XF go past with a single tailpipe (2.2D) my heart sinks a little


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I love the XF but done like all the wood and beige leather, still looks like a old mans car on the inside.
Hopefully this new one is aimed at drivers who are under 75 years old...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm a massive fan of the new Jags, I'm sure it will be stunning. The current XF looks mega as it is, and if this has similar styling cues to the new (equally stunning XE), it will be right up there on my hit list.

I'll be looking at a Mid-Size saloon to replace my Golf GTI in a couple of years, either of the Jags are looking favourite at the mo.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> I love the XF but done like all the wood and beige leather, still looks like a old mans car on the inside.
> Hopefully this new one is aimed at drivers who are under 75 years old...


Jaguars will always have that option - at least the British can do that well, unlike the Germans but Jags have had option of doing "no wood" for a good few years now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the beige, and there are some very nice wood options. It makes a change from the coal mine interior most Germans offer.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I like these, More pictures needed :thumb:


----------

